# Augvape intake single RTA



## clydern (7/10/19)

Does anybody have extensive experience with this RTA ? I would like to know how you guys wick it..I am currently using the dam method where the wicks are just laying ontop of the wicking channels but it doesn't seem to keep up like I want it to. Any help would be appreciated ( coil ID, height and wicking)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/10/19)

You can use 2.5mm or 3.0mm, makes no difference. Coil lower down and closer to the airflow. Trim your wicks flush with the build deck and then also cut it at a 40 degree angle so there is just a little left to tuck lightly into the wicking port. Wicks must just show under the wick port and not touch the floor. In my opinion it is the best single coil RTA out there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You can use 2.5mm or 3.0mm, makes no difference. Coil lower down and closer to the airflow. Trim your wicks flush with the build deck and then also cut it at a 40 degree angle so there is just a little left to tuck lightly into the wicking port. Wicks must just show under the wick port and not touch the floor. In my opinion it is the best single coil RTA out there.


Will give it a shot bud. Thanks 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/19)

Like @OnePowerfulCorsa said and here is a simple tool to assist you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Like @OnePowerfulCorsa said and here is a simple tool to assist you
> 
> View attachment 179748




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/10/19)

How I've been wicking all 3 of my intake's.



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> How I've been wicking all 3 of my intake's.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I will give this a shot also 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/10/19)

I have 1 of my Intake's which is due for a pitstop. I'll post pictures later tonight.


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/10/19)

@OnePowerfulCorsa i totally agree it’s really an awesome rta I didn’t believe it at 1st loved it so much I found 1 on special had to get another however the 1st intake I had bought had a manufacturing flaw it cracked on the chimney n started rusting but gotta be 1 of the best single coil rtas out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (7/10/19)

I also use the dam method for wicking the intake rta, and it works wonders. have you tried thinning the wicks a bit?


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

veecee said:


> I also use the dam method for wicking the intake rta, and it works wonders. have you tried thinning the wicks a bit?


I tried thinning it out. But then it leads to flooding when refilling. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/10/19)

As promised @clydern 

Coil I'd 3mm @0.5ohm
Cotton used: Vapefly Firebolt cotton for 3mm id



























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> As promised @clydern
> 
> Coil I'd 3mm @0.5ohm
> Cotton used: Vapefly Firebolt cotton for 3mm id
> ...


Thanks bud..that's the exact same method shown in the YouTube video..I just did it now..didn't get to vape it yet. Will do now..it's weird we using the exact same setup and exact same cotton..what wattage are you using ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/10/19)

clydern said:


> Thanks bud..that's the exact same method shown in the YouTube video..I just did it now..didn't get to vape it yet. Will do now..it's weird we using the exact same setup and exact same cotton..what wattage are you using ?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Vaporesso Gen states 35w I pushed it to 42w to get the bubble's shot faster(flavour still excellent). My preferred coils are Framed Staples 3mm Id and .3ohm at 42w to 45w and I like my Fruit Flavours

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Vaporesso Gen states 35w I pushed it to 42w to get the bubble's shot faster(flavour still excellent). My preferred coils are Framed Staples 3mm Id and .3ohm at 42w to 45w and I like my Fruit Flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


That could be a huge part of my problem. I'm using 59 watts on my 0.37 ohms..but it's because I have a dessert Flavour

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/10/19)

clydern said:


> That could be a huge part of my problem. I'm using 59 watts on my 0.37 ohms..but it's because I have a dessert Flavour
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Well keep me posted, it's really a great RTA for me that why I have 3 of them. And I have a few other RTA's but only one of each this I really wanted more than one.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (7/10/19)

clydern said:


> That could be a huge part of my problem. I'm using 59 watts on my 0.37 ohms..but it's because I have a dessert Flavour
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm using 45w on a 0.39ohms framed staple. Flower is outstanding, I don't get many bubbles, but wicking is just fine, and no flooding. I'll try to find some pics of a previous build I did. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

veecee said:


> I'm using 45w on a 0.39ohms framed staple. Flower is outstanding, I don't get many bubbles, but wicking is just fine, and no flooding. I'll try to find some pics of a previous build I did.
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Mine doesn't get dry at all. But you know that sensation where it feels like you about to get a dry hit ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## veecee (7/10/19)

My wicking on the intake, dam method. I don't let the Wicks poke through at all.




















Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern (7/10/19)

veecee said:


> My wicking on the intake, dam method. I don't let the Wicks poke through at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you thin out the wicks still ?.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## veecee (7/10/19)

clydern said:


> Do you thin out the wicks still ?.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Always! But not as much as on my kylin m for example. On the kylin m I thin out about 50%. Here, I just comb out a little bit. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (7/10/19)

clydern said:


> That could be a huge part of my problem. I'm using 59 watts on my 0.37 ohms..but it's because I have a dessert Flavour
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm only running on at those type of watts on my Mesh RTA's at 0.13ohm's

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/10/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Vaporesso Gen states 35w I pushed it to 42w to get the bubble's shot faster(flavour still excellent). My preferred coils are Framed Staples 3mm Id and .3ohm at 42w to 45w and I like my Fruit Flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Slightly off topic, but still related as I am thinking of getting my wife an intake to go on her Gen. You say the Gen states 35W, but you pushed it to 42... Did you use bypass mode to see what wattage the Gen "chooses" for the coil? I have tried doing smart TC on her Gen, but all that it does after scanning is keep the wattage I had, but swaps it over to Pulse mode?


----------



## MRHarris1 (8/10/19)

@CJB85 

Did you update the software on the Gen? Has the function called Smart Wattage, if I remember correctly? Link below

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=74789&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MRHarris1 (8/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> Slightly off topic, but still related as I am thinking of getting my wife an intake to go on her Gen. You say the Gen states 35W, but you pushed it to 42... Did you use bypass mode to see what wattage the Gen "chooses" for the coil? I have tried doing smart TC on her Gen, but all that it does after scanning is keep the wattage I had, but swaps it over to Pulse mode?


See below picture, if GEN was updated to latest firmware











Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (8/10/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> See below picture, if GEN was updated to latest firmware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, we have not yet updated the firmware and will do so tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (8/10/19)

Pleasure

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/10/19)

@clydern 

How is the Intake treating you? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/10/19)

@CJB85 

Did you come right with the update and the Smart VW function on your wife's device?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## clydern (9/10/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @clydern
> 
> How is the Intake treating you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


So far so good sir..also using the smart VW function now 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/10/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> @CJB85
> 
> Did you come right with the update and the Smart VW function on your wife's device?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I did, thanks so much! I had to manually load the upgrade .bin file (not sure if it was supposed to automatically come up as an option when connecting the phone to the app), but all sorted. She is using one of the .38ohm coils that came with her Serpent Elevate and the smart VW function set it to 40W, which is way too warm for her. I set it down to 35w and all is good. I like this function though, especially to help with a starting point when using coils you haven't tried before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

